# california laws



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

this is for all of us that live in california. such BS

ca gov street legal laws


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

that is a bunch of laws... sucks for anyone living in cali


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

All that is b/s. Living in Cali sucks just for all the damned laws that they have on cars. Soon, we will all be driving electric VW Bugs that hve a speed limiter to 35mph.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

whack, it seems as if tho my car is illegal all the way around :\


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

my whole car would be stripped if i ever got a ticket for everything....there'd be nothing left!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My cars are fine...until you look under the hood!And I just heard we get those stupid IM240 smog checks in 2005...Damn, that sucks!


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

i hope they never do that here in kansas. if they do i might just kill someone.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *My cars are fine...until you look under the hood!And I just heard we get those stupid IM240 smog checks in 2005...Damn, that sucks! *


what's the IM240?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

It all sucks! Calif has noise laws on everything now.
Cars, motorcycles, and now boats are next.

Also everything will have to be smog legal even boats.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

"Illegal windshield washer nozzle lights. Only white or yellow are allowed. (25106 VC, 24003 VC" 

shashashashasha


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

hahaha...yeah its rediculous


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

I used to live in CA. CA has crazy laws but no safety inspections!!! Just smog check every other year...

Most states have safety inspections and or smog.


What a joke.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

it does suck but i cant complain, i still love living in cali. its cool that cops dont know what my car is. i have never been pulled over in my SE-R but when i owned my accord i was pulled over for having illegal lighting equipment twice within a six day period, go figure


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

pkrSE-R said:


> *it does suck but i cant complain, i still love living in cali. its cool that cops dont know what my car is. i have never been pulled over in my SE-R but when i owned my accord i was pulled over for having illegal lighting equipment twice within a six day period, go figure *


that's what i love about b13's. they're not tyoical rice rocket cars and cops aren't usually looking out for sentras. i've never been pulled over in my se-r either. and my hometown is san jose!!! i just go to school down here in san diego. yes i still love cali too!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

From the CA site:



> Remember - FTBC (failure to be cool) is not a crime!


I am very disappointed that my tax dollars have paid for someone to write that line Freaking rediculous. Also " no noise meter just officers judgement!" What is that??? I got a noise violation in my mustang 5.0 and the "traffic officer" said that it was making a HORRINDOUS noise. What??? A 5.0 making a horrindous noise??? are you gay???


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Incorrect color of turn signal. It must be white or yellow to the front, red or yellow to the rear (24953 VC). 

you'd think that with all those strict laws YOU HAD to have yellow turn signal. so you could put in a white bulb and be CRYSTAL CLEAR. i thought you HAD to have atleast a yellow bulb in there if you had clear corners. those laws really do suck.


----------

